# Online Libretti?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I know French, and am learning Italian, and wanted to have my own "subtitles" to the operas I listen to, but a good many of my operas, came without (or I have lost over the years) an accompanying libretto. Is there a place that has a bunch of them online that I can follow along as I listen?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The best one was EMI which gave you the full libretto in several languages in pdf but with EMI having been taken over that's gone now. 

Some which I know

libretti1

libretti2

Donizetti

You can also search for a particular opera

Il trovatore Italian/English


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Came across this 90-ies looking website some time ago. Complete, but no translations.

http://www.librettidopera.it/ope_alfatit.html


----------



## WertherCharlotte (Mar 14, 2015)

Perhaps you know this website: http://www.murashev.com/opera/Operas


----------

